# How Do the Seasonal Changes Affect Your Mood?



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2018)

Does anyone else get Seasonal Affective Disorder? S.A.D.? 
As soon as the days start to shorten the depression starts to seap in. 
Sometimes I forget the psychological benefits of summer and then close to Halloween, that drop in daylight hours sure has an impact on my mental health and while I thoroughly love Christmas I do admit to getting the Christmas Blues once it’s all said and done. 

How do the seasonal changes affect your mood?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 28, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Does anyone else get Seasonal Affective Disorder? S.A.D.?
> As soon as the days start to shorten the depression starts to seap in.
> Sometimes I forget the psychological benefits of summer and then close to Halloween, that drop in daylight hours sure has an impact on my mental health and while I thoroughly love Christmas I do admit to getting the Christmas Blues once it’s all said and done.
> 
> How do the seasonal changes affect your mood?



My lady would get that while we lived in the Pacific Northwet's Willamette (Well I'm wet) valley

Living on the sunny side of the Cascades made a huge impact


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2018)

I go through several cycles of emotion these past few years. I love the early fall because I can't take the heat of summer the way I use to.As the holidays approach I get a bit depressed thinking back when all my loved ones were still here and the wonderful childhood I had growing up. I hate shopping and the crowds associated with the holidays. 

I am grateful for my kids and Grand kids but I'm not with them all the time. 

After the holidays I have a lot of "me time" to pursue my hobbies, try new recipes, sew,pant, or rip the house apart. When most people have cabin fever at this time,  I'm thoroughly enjoying myself. 

I love the early spring and start thinking about the garden. 

Then comes the summer depression. To much heat and humidity, a bit to much yard work which every passing year gets a bit harder and then the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2018)

Like Ruth, I get the summer lows, I hate the heat and everything that goes with it.  Right now my mood is getting so much better, the leaves are falling and the temps are cooling, today it was overcast and cool enough to have to wear a light sweatshirt when walking with my dog in the park, I was in heaven. 

 Winters are good for me too, love the first snowfall and walking through the winter wonderland, I could do away with the holidays though, Halloween and Christmas have become way too commercialized and repetitive the Halloween junk is in stores and on TV in early September, and they start to push Christmas way before Thanksgiving even arrives. 

 My mood gets better in early spring too, watching the trees bloom and flowers appear, seeing the Robins and other birds romp in the warmth....it's all good.  The seasons definitely affect me.

Mood from worst to best for me are:
Summer
Winter
Spring
Fall


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2018)

That’s very interesting because my moods are the very opposite from Ruth’s and Seabreezes. 
This time of year right now is my favourite season yet with the days getting shorter it triggers my depressive disorder and I get a bit bummed out. Like Ruth though the Christmas crowds can get to me yet I actually love the season itself. The fresh snowfalls, the festive season and the Christmas carols I throughly enjoy so it’s clearly the lack of sunshine that affects my moods. Unfortunately as soon as the festive season is over, I sink even further. January / February are my toughest months of the year. March and April my moods start lightening up once more as the days become longer so it’s definitely SAD. 

And while I do enjoy the longer days of summer, mood wise; the heat & humidity are a bit hard on the body but don’t affect my arthritis like the cold months do. 

Seasonal changes definitely affect my moods. 
Im glad moving has helped your wife with SAD Gary.  I’m sure you are also.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I love the 3 fleeting months of summer around here in WNY,but the days when its hot/humid,I don't have much energy in the afternoon to do anything.I either sit outside under a shaded tree or in my apt with the fan cooling me off
I love fall with the cool,crisp clean air especially when I take my daily early walks in the morning. It does get a bit depressing when the days become shorter,changing the clocks back.I hate turning lights on around 5pm
When the sun is out on a winter's day,if its not too bitterly cold,I'll get all bundled up and go out for my walks.When I can't go outside because of the weather I get depressed or bored but it doesn't last long
As for spring winter has finally gone,hearing birds chirping boosts my spirits knowing days will become longer and temps will get warmer. Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm a lot happier in the summer with the long days and the heat, than I am in the winter with the snow and the short days and the cold.

Summer is to be enjoyed.

Winter is to be endured.

Spring , is so so with just a promise.

Fall is nice cool weather but everything is dying that's why they turn color.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Seasonal changes definitely affect my moods.
> Im glad moving has helped your wife with SAD Gary.  I’m sure you are also.


Yes, oh yes I am.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2018)

No I don't suffer from SAD...but my husband does. he dreads the beginning of the dark mornings and nights where he never sees light of day from the time he leaves for work to returning home. he has a SAD Light Box which he uses at work because there's not even a window.... and sometimes other people will come and borrow it from him at work, a lot seem to suffer.

I have never heard of the Summer Lows SB...I'd hate that, being a sun worshipper as I am.

Next to Summer, Autumn is my favourite time of the year..as long as it doesn't rain much...but the colours are so fabulous, and as an avid photo take , I can't get enough of it.

Now I've taken early retirement , I can enjoy winter this year because I don't have to go out and drive early in the morning in the snow and ice, but hubs is a long way from retiring, so he's gotta keep on keeping on... !!


----------



## gennie (Sep 29, 2018)

I had never noticed a difference until I spent a summer motorhoming in Alaska.  I definitely had more energy with the almost 24 hr. daylight.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2018)

My doctor told me- a light box should provide 10,000 lux units of illumination at a  comfortable sitting distance. Make sure it is UV-filtered as UV rays are  harmful to the eyes. 

Look for a light with white light (shown to be  more effective) rather than a colored light. There is no therapeutic  advantage shown to “full spectrum” or bluish lamps.

I almost bought one last winter, but I've been doing much better even with being inside most of this summer d/t the heat, that I think I won't need one. If I do, I'll get one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2018)

I enjoy the different seasons but for some reason the holidays always bring me down.   I could totally hole up and forget Thanksgiving through New Years; just a stressful time for me.   

Lately the mood of the country is more distressing to me than anything.


----------



## dkay (Sep 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Like Ruth, I get the summer lows, I hate the heat and everything that goes with it.  Right now my mood is getting so much better, the leaves are falling and the temps are cooling, today it was overcast and cool enough to have to wear a light sweatshirt when walking with my dog in the park, I was in heaven.
> 
> Winters are good for me too, love the first snowfall and walking through the winter wonderland



I hate the summer heat and it seems like right before a summer storm, I get so stiff I can barely move. I feel physically drained which definintely negatively affects my mood. For some reason, colder temps invigorate me and I have much less pain. I look forward to migratory birds coming/going, trees changing colors. I have a friend who gets SAD in the winter and she purchased one of those broad spectrum lights. She has it on her desk and sits in front of it for a couple of hours each day especially when there is no sunshine.  That seems to help her more than the antidepressants which caused her multiple side effects.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2018)

*I get it to a degree, I think, but have never been formally diagnosed with it.  I hate the darkness coming early, and the cold in winter.  But I try to be positive, and try to focus on some indoor activities, like reading, cooking, or keeping the house clean.  
My husband gets pretty down, but this being his first retired winter, it will be interesting to see how he handles it.
*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> My doctor told me- a light box should provide 10,000 lux units of illumination at a  comfortable sitting distance. Make sure it is UV-filtered as UV rays are  harmful to the eyes.
> 
> Look for a light with white light (shown to be  more effective) rather than a colored light. There is no therapeutic  advantage shown to “full spectrum” or bluish lamps.
> 
> I almost bought one last winter, but I've been doing much better even with being inside most of this summer d/t the heat, that I think I won't need one. If I do, I'll get one.





dkay said:


> I hate the summer heat and it seems like right before a summer storm, I get so stiff I can barely move. I feel physically drained which definintely negatively affects my mood. For some reason, colder temps invigorate me and I have much less pain. I look forward to migratory birds coming/going, trees changing colors. I have a friend who gets SAD in the winter and she purchased one of those broad spectrum lights. She has it on her desk and sits in front of it for a couple of hours each day especially when there is no sunshine.  That seems to help her more than the antidepressants which caused her multiple side effects.



I have read a lot about these lights but have never gotten myself one., Do you think they really help?
Of course they probably would. From what I’ve read they  give off the colour frequencies that are missing in the winter months which are absorbed through the skin. I’d be willing to give it a try. 

Thank you for this tip.


----------



## dkay (Sep 29, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I have read a lot about these lights but have never gotten myself one., Do you think they really help?
> Of course they probably would. From what I’ve read they  give off the colour frequencies that are missing in the winter months which are absorbed through the skin. I’d be willing to give it a try.
> 
> Thank you for this tip.



I had my friend send me a pic of her light. It's called a Verilux Happy Light. She says it's the only way to go, at least for her.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you d kay. I think I will check them out.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 29, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I enjoy the different seasons but for some reason the holidays always bring me down.   I could totally hole up and forget Thanksgiving through New Years; just a stressful time for me.
> 
> Lately the mood of the country is more distressing to me than anything.



I'm with you on the holiday bit. 

I was an office manager and it was impossible to get any work done when the holidays were approaching.

People sure get carried away. I have always thought about going to Las Vegas when the holidays approach and come back when it's over.


----------



## Trade (Sep 30, 2018)

I feel more energetic in the fall and winter. I guess because of where I live, the winters are not that bad. Just cool and pleasant, while the long hot summer with it's heat and humidity makes me fell more lethargic. Although lethargic pretty much describes my permanent state. I'm definitely a type B. One thing I do hate with a passion is our arbitrary man made time changes. I get jet lag twice a year because of daylight savings time. I hear there is talk about making Daylight savings time permanent the year round. I'd be fine with that. I'd also be fine with not having it at all. Just get rid of the changes twice a year. That's all I ask.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 30, 2018)

Where I   live,  there  is very little change  from  one season to another.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2018)

I love spring and summer. Fall, not so much as it's a prelude to winter. I hate winter -- dark, cloudy, cold, snowy, icy. I take Zoloft from fall until spring to head off SAD. It works enough that I keep taking it.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

Anyone else feeling it?
My mental functioning seems to seize up 
It sucks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm feeling alright right now but I get affected by the relentless gray skies.  I have pulled myself out of it for the time being, thankfully.  I just try to take good care of myself by eating right for one thing.  It's rough when you're feeling it, I know.


----------



## Duster (Dec 20, 2019)

I have suffered from S.A.D.  for a very long time. Even though I live in the southern part of the U.S., we have a lot of cold, gloomy days in the winter.  When the rains come and it's cold, my arthritis acts up. 
Last year, I put some lights up over my computer desk.  I had a strand of incandescent rope lights and I mounted them with cup hooks on the wall above my desk.  Besides looking pretty, I've found that they help chase the blues away on those overcast days. Since I already had the rope lights and cup hooks, it didn't cost any additional expenses.  You could hang regular white string lights for the same effect. I'm not sure L.E.D. s would work as well. Most people have some lying around, but if not, they're available on sale around christmas and can be found inexpensively at thrift stores.  There are some great string light ideas on Pinterest:


----------



## Duster (Dec 20, 2019)

About 20 years ago, I realized that watching mainstream media news every day made me feel depressed and helpless, sometimes even angry.
After weaning myself off watching it, I started feeling better.  This was all before we knew that the "news" was scripted and focused on one side of the narrative.  I never went back to watching it and have felt a whole lot better because of my boycott.  If something happens, you'll find out about it, even without the "Breaking News" {whatever that is} constantly being shoved in your face.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

News is something I gave up years ago along with excessively violent television.

 I like the decorative idea.

Renovating the kitchen should keep my mind focussed , hopefully.

Wishing others the best


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My doctor told me- a light box should provide 10,000 lux units of illumination at a  comfortable sitting distance. Make sure it is UV-filtered as UV rays are  harmful to the eyes.
> 
> Look for a light with white light (shown to be  more effective) rather than a colored light. There is no therapeutic  advantage shown to “full spectrum” or bluish lamps.
> 
> I almost bought one last winter, but I've been doing much better even with being inside most of this summer d/t the heat, that I think I won't need one. If I do, I'll get one.



I bought  a NatureBright Light and   Ion Therapy  Box several years ago for spells of cloudy, rainy weather.   I think it works well.  It lifts your mood a bunch! ... haven't had it out lately, but might later in the winter.  They call it a SAD light....  mine is 10,000 lux units.
You look right into the light (no UV) for up to 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

Bought it . Forgot about this.
Thanks.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

^^^  the price is creeping up .... (like everything!)


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> ^^^  the price is creeping up .... (like everything!)


Remember that’s Canadian dollars. It’s actually $63US . I was very impressed that it protects against uV rays and ionizes and purifies the air which can be used without the light on. That I would not have expected. I meant to purchase one of these last year when I created the thread but forgot. The reviews are great. Thanks Bonnie and RR


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2019)

During these times of SAD I find that music is most helpful.  I'm listening to it right now.  Here is some:


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 20, 2019)

My moods are fairly consistant and I dont have SAD but sometimes sunny weather can go in reverse and I feel a bit down depending whats been going on in my days.
I love Music and have my faves and I listen to mine rather than telly lately.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 21, 2019)

Our cable television at this time of year broadcasts a real fireplace burning logs.

You look at it an it is really relaxing.

There is something about a fire that is fascinating.

I equate it to our long ago ancestors in a cave with a fire going while the wolves are out there howling.
It seems like security I guess.  Wild animals are afraid of fire.  It's something they can't make themselves.

They don't play any music on this one.  You can hear the crackling of the fire.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 21, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Our cable television at this time of year broadcasts a real fireplace burning logs.
> 
> You look at it an it is really relaxing.
> 
> ...


I get this on my TV and love it its gentle crackling and flickering flames I find soothing. Iv'e now got to find the channel as ive not had it on my screen for a long time


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 21, 2019)

dkay said:


> I hate the summer heat and it seems like right before a summer storm, I get so stiff I can barely move. I feel physically drained which definintely negatively affects my mood. ...



Same here.  Much more discomfort and sometimes depression in the unrelenting heat and humidity of our summers.  From late June to mid September it's like a demonic fire breathing dragon takes over the weather!  Winter is much better because we have so many sunny days from the high 40s to lower 70s and it's pleasant outdoors.  Even the rare 20s and 30s days it's easy to bundle up and go out. 

Worst times are when storm fronts are moving through.  Pain really kicks in for those.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> During these times of SAD I find that music is most helpful.  I'm listening to it right now.  Here is some:


This is really lovely. We have a channel like this that plays Christmas music 24-7 or one with just the fireplace like camper says but we have a real fireplace and I love music so sing, sing, sing. When I want the solitude I switch back to the crackling fire channel. Once my happy light comes in, I’ll be peachy keen .


----------

